# A rant regarding Chinese tool instructions!



## MesquiteMan (Oct 3, 2009)

Why oh why do the instruction that come with Chinese tools have to butcher the English language so much?  Do the people who import this stuff not give a damn about what they are selling?  I know the factory provides the instruction books and there is stuff lost in translation but come on...why the hell don't the idiots that are importing this stuff step up and demand that the factory use proper English.  I guess they are just too interested in making as much money as possible to take care of the details such as this.

I just bought a new set of digital calipers and a digital depth gauge from Grizzly.  Both are made in China and both have TERRIBLE directions.  Now granted, who really needs directions with these things but that is not the point.  The point is, they bothered providing the directions for the AMERICAN market, they should demand that the producers use proper English.  Here are a couple of examples...

Clean caliper bar with a dry cotton fabrics before using in order to avoid mad display of caliper caused by humidity.  I would hate to have a mad display of caliper.  I wonder if that is anything like having a mad wife?

"Never apply any electric pressure on any part of the caliper and never use an electric pen for the fear of damaging its chip."  What the hell is electric pressure anyway and I sure would like to know what an electric pen is!

"This depth gauge features holding the measured value at any position and zero setting at any position to make differential measures."  What the hell did that just say?
 
Good grief.  These companies need to take more pride in the crap they are selling us.  Oh well, I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 3, 2009)

It sounds to me like they used Google or one of the other free language translations.  I recently had to translate something from English to Brazilian Portuguese.   I would get the translations in one free translator then try to translate the same phrase in another free translator and I was never able to get even close to the same translations even on two or three word phrases.  

  I agree with you though, I would never sell a product and send supporting documentation that is not correct and accurate.  Needless to say, I paid a translator to do our translations correctly to avoid our clients having the same reaction you did.


Jim Smith


----------



## Chief Hill (Oct 3, 2009)

Curtis simply it's called Quality control.  Ha and the lack therof in this case.  My wife belives the Asians making these products over there are out to kill us all.  LOL.  Because of the issues with lead paint in kids toys,  dog foods that killed thousands of dogs. Dangerous products etc.  What else is new. I have watched some documenterys on the factorys there and it's DISGUSTING The way people are treated there.  They get paid once a month ( maybe ) if they don't **** anyone off.  Live in packed shacks.  Etc.  So it Bad spelling does not suprise me one bit.


----------



## tbroye (Oct 3, 2009)

It sounds like something our Congress might write. Back in the late 60's or early 70's I made some very expensive,at the time, model F1 cars by Tamaya in Japan. Talk about butchered language, thank god they had great illistrations to go by. Bought one a few years ago and the language was perfect. Read the instructions on assembling the HF 14" bandsaw some time one illistration for the motor mount shows it backwards. A few years from now they will improve as soon as more of them get educated learn to read English.


----------



## wolftat (Oct 3, 2009)

Want to borrow my dial caliper???? No problem when using with electric pen or electric presure or even with framulator.


----------



## DozerMite (Oct 3, 2009)

Why not just learn to read chinese? :tongue:


----------



## Mac (Oct 3, 2009)

I thought you would have already learned your lesson with those (china )pressure pots.
mama always said ,stupid is as stupid does (Forrest Forrest Gump)


----------



## snyiper (Oct 3, 2009)

A electric pen may be a engraver.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 3, 2009)

I had the hardest time wiring my new lathe.  Turns out that in China, green is ground, not black.  Go figure!


----------



## JimB (Oct 3, 2009)

The problem goes far beyond instructions from China. LOML is bilingual. Spanish is her first language. She will often read the Spanish version of instructions for many things. It really doesn't matter where it is made, here or abroad, there are usually many mistakes. Sometimes there are spanish words used that don't even exist. Sometimes the English and Spanish versions are actually different. This includes items that are made here and we export them to Spanish speaking countires. We are just as guilty of this as China or any other country.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh...I should add this.  I was having a problem trying to re-wire the machine for 220.  The vendor says, no problem, check out the video on our web site to see how to do that.  Ok..well I'm on dial up, so it takes 2 hours to download the video.  I watch the video which is only 3 minutes long.  The video is shot in the actual factory, so you hear the buzzing and whirring of loud machines in the back ground.  He points at something, but that causes things to go out of focus.  He utters a few word, but he is speaking chinese because he is chinese!  Then back to the out of focus shots..he unscrews something..I think the camera man gets distracted by some sushi or something because the camera completely leaves the scene for a few seconds, then comes back for some more in and out of focus shots and some chinese verbage, and now it's complete! You think I'm kidding...here is the link to the video!!!
http://www.boltonhardware.com/categ...ories-for-lathe-mill-drill/coolant-system.php


----------



## DozerMite (Oct 3, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> I had the hardest time wiring my new lathe. Turns out that in China, green is ground, not black. Go figure!


 
Black isn't ground here either, green is. Black is hot as well as red in a three way or 220, white neutral, and green or bare copper is ground.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 3, 2009)

Mac said:


> I thought you would have already learned your lesson with those (china )pressure pots.
> mama always said ,stupid is as stupid does (Forrest Forrest Gump)


 

So, what are you saying?  You calling me stupid?

These were not the $9.99 set, they were actually $30.  Supposedly Starrett is the only US made digital calipers but they are $160.  Way out of my league for what I need them for.

I don't fault the China factory for completely butchering the instructions.  I do, however, blame the US retailer that does not do anything about it.  I know that if I owned an import company, I would provide the factory with the proper copy to use rather than allow this kind of stuff to be sold by me.  I would be completely embarrassed to sell something with this type of directions.  I guess I am just too darn picky.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 3, 2009)

Curtis, be careful.  Don't you remember the s*** storm I stirred  up when I tried to get people to use the English language properly?????


----------



## avbill (Oct 3, 2009)

what u mean Cav. Me butcher the Kings' English! Never ya here/1


----------



## bitshird (Oct 3, 2009)

snyiper said:


> A electric pen may be a engraver.



I do believe you're right , Curtis the last paragraph means you can do a differential, two blocks with holes, touch bottom one one block, reset zero then check the depth in block two that will give you a differential reading measurement, or say you had a fixture sitting on your surface plate you could re-zero the depth gauge at the set point on the fixture, nearly every electronic measuring device I've ever see is the same way.
 But your right, I looked at the manual trying to help a friend with a lathe he bought from traveling tool tent, , there isn't any understanding it or for some one with no basic knowledge of the equipment or tool no chance of understanding it. Beside do you have any idea how much profit they would give up?? probably 0.20 maybe 0.30.


----------



## mick (Oct 3, 2009)

Tools come with written instructions?


----------



## bobaltig (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm sure that someplace in China somebody is lodging the same complaint about American operator manuals that have been translated into Chinese.


----------



## DennisM (Oct 3, 2009)

bobaltig said:


> I'm sure that someplace in China somebody is lodging the same complaint about American operator manuals that have been translated into Chinese.


 

Wouldnt that imply that we are actually exporting power tools to them?


----------



## traderdon55 (Oct 3, 2009)

Curtis your mistake was trying to read the directions. Don't you know you only read the directions when all else fails!


----------



## Chasper (Oct 3, 2009)

Curtis,
You make a distinction that I don't often see, but which I totally agree with.  It isn't the fault of the Chinese factory if the instructions are poorly written, or for that matter if the materials used are inferior, the fault lies with the American importer who specified "lowest possible price" or who didn't pay the expense of developing his own directions.
I've imported thousands of products over the past 30 years and they have never made anything I didn't ask for, when I ask for lowest price I get cheap, when I ask for something to be as well made as possible I usually get shock, confusion and amazement, but eventually they understand and come up with fine quality.
Why do we insist on claiming that comes from China equals junk?  I content that we mostly still know how to appreciate quality, but we have a strong tendency to prefer low prices to high quality.  The fault is with the importers who bring in the junk that consumers demand, not with the Chinese factories who are making products according to the specs they have been provided.


----------



## Mac (Oct 3, 2009)

No I don't think your stupid. I just think it is funny 1st the pots then this. When I read this I just had to laugh putting the two together.
I think that you are very wise , beyond your years ,stepping up to the plate and buying americam made pressure pots!!!! no matter the cost. well done.


----------



## thewishman (Oct 4, 2009)

All your instructions are belong to us.


----------



## wolftat (Oct 4, 2009)

bitshird said:


> I do believe you're right , Curtis the last paragraph means you can do a differential, two blocks with holes, touch bottom one one block, reset zero then check the depth in block two that will give you a differential reading measurement, or say you had a fixture sitting on your surface plate you could re-zero the depth gauge at the set point on the fixture, nearly every electronic measuring device I've ever see is the same way.
> But your right, I looked at the manual trying to help a friend with a lathe he bought from traveling tool tent, , there isn't any understanding it or for some one with no basic knowledge of the equipment or tool no chance of understanding it. Beside do you have any idea how much profit they would give up?? probably 0.20 maybe 0.30.


 And you thought the chinese instructions were hard to follow.:biggrin:


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Oct 4, 2009)

Instructions are what you put on the floor to keep it clean while you are working.


----------



## skiprat (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey, their English is much better than my Chinese:wink: and we should be able to figure out most things or we probably shouldn't be using the tool in the first place. 
My Chinese metal lathe came with rubbish instructions too, but after a few complaints, the UK company ( Chester Lathes ) re-wrote it. Instead of the blurred b/w photo copied pages, they made a full colour photo, bound mag that even had oil proof pages. You just had to email them your machine serial number and they posted you a copy.


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 4, 2009)

thewishman said:


> All your instructions are belong to us.




I wonder how many people here got that?

Back on topic (sort of): 

I see a business opportunity here: For a nominal fee, the instructions that came with YOUR product can be properly translated into English! Unlike the most common Engrish translations, we use actual humans to translate the Chinese manuals into something that makes sense!


----------



## bitshird (Oct 4, 2009)

DurocShark said:


> I wonder how many people here got that?
> 
> Back on topic (sort of):
> 
> I see a business opportunity here: For a nominal fee, the instructions that came with YOUR product can be properly translated into English! Unlike the most common Engrish translations, we use actual humans to translate the Chinese manuals into something that makes sense!



I have a suspicion that the Chinese manufacturers use something like Bablefish to translate the manuals and instructions for the US consumer market.
here is a sample of what happens

American version
 when replacing the battery make sure the ground and positive contacts are properly cleaned

Bablefish translation after translating the above sentence to Chinese than back to English

When replaces the battery determined that cleans the ground and frontage contact suitably.

Look familiar?


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 4, 2009)

Exactly my point! A translation service for end users using human translators could be quite profitable!


----------



## VisExp (Oct 4, 2009)

DurocShark said:


> I wonder how many people here got that?



It was pretty base(ic) :wink: :biggrin:


----------



## redfishsc (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a Sheppach wet/dry sharpener (Tormek knock-off, works FANTASTIC for 1/3 the price)


Claims to be made in Germany. 


The warning sign on it says "DO NOT USE IN DUMP LOCATIONS". 


Which, unfortunately, totally rules out me using it anywhere I work.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 4, 2009)

A 'real' man don't need 'no stinkin instructions' anyhoot.:wink::biggrin::tongue:


----------



## bitshird (Oct 4, 2009)

wood-of-1kind said:


> A 'real' man don't need 'no stinkin instructions' anyhoot.:wink::biggrin::tongue:



Yeah an we doan need no stinkin safety features on our saws says I while typing with 2 -1/2 fingers on my left hand :beat-up::crying::embarrassed:


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 5, 2009)

I think that it is the job of the importer to ensure that instructions are written properly.  I have difficulty with the Chinese bashing that occurs with some of the threads regarding tools/products made in China.  I think that China produces low quality products because the American public does not want to pay for quality products.  Places like HF, dollar stores, etc are so prevalent in this country because people do not want to pay for quality, but would rather have lots of things for less money.  We have created a culture that wants more things rather then less, but quality items.   My lathe and band saw were made in China, but they did cost some money and are well made.  My parents used to say"you get what you pay for" and this is so true.  Pay little don't expect correct specs or quality.


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 5, 2009)

MesquiteMan said:


> "Never apply any electric pressure on any part of the caliper and never use an electric pen for the fear of damaging its chip." What the hell is electric pressure anyway and I sure would like to know what an electric pen is!


 
Curtis,

"Electrical Pressure" is the definition of voltage. Perhaps that is what they mean.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Oct 5, 2009)

tbroye said:


> It sounds like something our Congress might write. Back in the late 60's or early 70's I made some very expensive,at the time, model F1 cars by Tamaya in Japan. Talk about butchered language, thank god they had great illistrations to go by. Bought one a few years ago and the language was perfect. Read the instructions on assembling the HF 14" bandsaw some time one illistration for the motor mount shows it backwards. A few years from now they will improve as soon as more of them get educated learn to read English.


 
Illustration.  :biggrin:


----------



## jkeithrussell (Oct 5, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Curtis, be careful. Don't you remember the s*** storm I stirred up when I tried to get people to use the English language properly?????


 
Lots of luck with that.  Spelling, punctuation, and grammar are lost arts.  Even just in this thread there are people griping about grammar with posts that have misspelled words.  It's a battle that can't be won.


----------



## redfishsc (Oct 5, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> Lots of luck with that.  Spelling, punctuation, and grammar are lost arts.  Even just in this thread there are people griping about grammar with posts that have misspelled words.  It's a battle that can't be won.



Naw, but is sure is fun pointing out everyone's misspeeled words


----------



## BigShed (Oct 5, 2009)

Interesting that you singled out Grizzly as an example Curtis.

Here in Oz we have the same problem with the Chinglish manuals and the 2 main importers can't be bothered to provide a proper English language manual.

So where do we go to get a proper English (well almost, it is American:biggrin manual? The Grizzly website of course, they seem to import every machine ever made in China and a do proper English manual for them! And you can download them from their website.

They may not do so for hand tools like the digital calipers though.


----------



## talbot (Oct 7, 2009)

I dont think they're so bad really. Imagine if we were supplying those same goods to China, how good would our translation be I wonder.
Companies that import large quantities of goods from China always have the opportunity to check and correct translation at sample stage and some dont dont (usually a cost and time saving excercise) so blame the importer not the factories in the far east.
Regards, Bill


----------



## leehljp (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't see what the problem is. All of it makes full sense to me . . . Chinese writing and Japanese writing be close as they are! :biggrin: 

_"This depth gauge features holding the measured value at any position and zero setting at any position to make differential measures."_ What the hell did that just say? 
. . . Maybe if you attempted to learned a little Japanese, then Chinese translations would sound so much easier! :biggrin:

There was an American or Canadian writer for one of the English language newspapers here many years ago that also was one of the English language proof readers. In his final column, he explained how he got fired. 

It seemed to the editor thought this fellow was being paid too much for the amount of corrections he had to do for Japanese writers of English. He was paid by the total word count of each article. The editor said that he (editor) thought that it was too much to pay for each "a" "an" and "the". The proof reader responded, "I have a better idea,  . . just pay double for each article (a, an, the) that needs to be corrected and each preposition that I have to correct and I will make more money!" (A direct implication against the Japanese writers at the time.) The editor didn't like that!

So, he got fired! Only he did make it a funny 'last' article!

One of our co-workers in Tokyo posted a link to a current ad that says "Buy your SunGrasses here!"

Another one of my American co-workers was almost kicked out of a neighborhood senior's club because she corrected the club president when he insisted that "walking" was what you do to make money and "working" was what you do on the sidewalk! :biggrin:


----------



## TurnaPen (Oct 7, 2009)

The point is that the instructions should not have to be second guessed. That should apply to all instructions, whether a cheap or expensive item; obviously the operating manuals are being translated best as possible by those who don't have a clue about English, possibly even using the Internet language conversion.
BUT, the problem is even deeper than that; I work in an industry that repairs and installs Electronic equipment, LCD panels, TV's, Hi Fi's, Plasmas, Computers etc. the Asian manufacturers keep me in business, rarely does a day go by that I do not get a request something like this," I just purchased a new TV but I can't understand the instructions, can you come out and set it up?" Yes I can!, but only because years of experience has given me a background as to what button to press. By virtue of association I work out most problems; Often the manual will skip a vital point that assumes the uninitated would know; Along with that comes the unintelligible English that is spoken of in this thread.
Is someone responsible?? we tend to duck shove the responsibility, but someone must take the responsibility for the garbage shoved our way. Of course, we ourselves often deserve that garbage because we DEMAND "cheap"  and cheap we get!!! That is my two bobs worth, Amos


----------



## leehljp (Oct 7, 2009)

WoodenInk said:


> Often the manual will skip a vital point that assumes the uninitated would know;



A second problem at the point you mentioned is strictly cultural. I can't tell you how many little bitty "points" are "understood" and skipped in other languages, including English!

Early in my language acquisition I sounded sooo American at times when I gave a detailed explanation in Japanese.  Many a times my language teacher would that much of my explanation was "understood" and redundant.


----------

